# DVD corrupted?



## photoatdv (Apr 30, 2009)

I have some show DVDs (of the same show) which will not play in most players or computers. I have found a (very small) few that will play them, however I haven't suceeded in ripping the clips from that computer. When I try the DVD on my computer it sees it as blank. Yet when I open my ripping program it sees files on there and can get part of the first clip to preview (I haven't tried to rip that part), but it won't preview any of the others or rip them. On the computer that it will play on it plays, but my ripping program (being run off a flash disk on that computer) still only sees the first part of the first clip.

So my question, how do I get the data off of one of these DVDs (they aren't scratched because I've tried like 3 copies). Especially one 3 minute clip that I need. I have a different version of the DVD that works except for those 3 minutes that they really want. And the company that made these (yes, people bought them and they didn't work) has been fired and I don't think even exists anymore (And yes I'm okay to be doing this because I knew the guy that owned the company.. so he's not going to care if I fix his mess).


----------



## lieperjp (Apr 30, 2009)

1. Are you sure you finalized the disc?

2. When you load it into your computer, check to see what file type the video is saved in. Then go online and search for the specific file type and look for a ripper/player for that file type. I had the same problem with a digital camcorder, all I did was search for a .mod player/converter and now it works great.


----------



## photoatdv (Apr 30, 2009)

I didn't make the disc. That's a good point about making sure it's finalized. Would it be worth pulling the files off the DVD on the computer that will play it and reburning them onto a new DVD? They are the standart Video_TS and Audio_TS with the .VOB and other normal files in the Video folder.


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 1, 2009)

photoatdv said:


> I didn't make the disc. That's a good point about making sure it's finalized. Would it be worth pulling the files off the DVD on the computer that will play it and reburning them onto a new DVD? They are the standart Video_TS and Audio_TS with the .VOB and other normal files in the Video folder.



That's what I had to do a few months ago. I just pulled those files in with Nero, burned new copies, and everything was golden.


----------



## NickJones (May 1, 2009)

Yeah, be sure to make sure its finalised.


----------

